# No warning I need a new battery?



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I actually got a message once that my remote batteries needed changing.

But last week the remote just quit working all of a sudden. I put the batteries back in the recharger and took another set out of my series 2 remote.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep. Before I got my Harmony (with the lithium battery that sits in a charger all the time), I noticed that the TiVo remote would just stop working. I think I only got the new battery warning when I had "normal" batteries in it, not rechargeable ones.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Alkaline batteries supply 1.5V, rechargeable nicads only 1.2V each the lower voltage can be interpreted as being low even when fully charged.
I don't recall getting a low battery warning the System Status on the VOX shows it's remote batteries (NiMh) are down to %36 anyone know at what level you get the warning?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I wonder if they somehow just broke the notification code. Mine recently just quit working when the batteries wore out, no warning. Previous battery changes (same unit, same remote), I ignored weeks worth of warnings before it died suddenly at an inconvenient moment.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

For the longest time, I'll sometimes get a low-battery notification, sometimes not.


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't get the low battery warning anymore either. The first thing I notice is the remote will no longer raise or lower the TV volume. I can still change channels and use the remote for everything else. But that is always the time to change batteries. New ones result in the TV volume working again. In fact I just now had to change mine.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bam1220 said:


> I don't get the low battery warning anymore either. The first thing I notice is the remote will no longer raise or lower the TV volume. I can still change channels and use the remote for everything else. But that is always the time to change batteries. New ones result in the TV volume working again. In fact I just now had to change mine.


How low was the battery level when it stopped controlling your TV's volume? I think mine stops at 60%.


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> How low was the battery level when it stopped controlling your TV's volume? I think mine stops at 60%.


To be honest I didn't check. But it's happened to me 3 times already in about 6 months. All 3 times new batteries fixed the issue. Next time it happens I'll check the battery level


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> How low was the battery level when it stopped controlling your TV's volume? I think mine stops at 60%.


Wow, that seems awfully high. I'm at 30% right now with my Slide Pro Remote and no problems with my Panasonic plasma or Onkyo AVR. I want to say the AVR/TV start to act flaky around 15% in IR (TiVo is fine still in RF mode), but I'll pay better attention this time (and see if I get the battery low alert this time which I have seen in the past).

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Wow, that seems awfully high. I'm at 30% right now with my Slide Pro Remote and no problems with my Panasonic plasma or Onkyo AVR. I want to say the AVR/TV start to act flaky around 15% in IR (TiVo is fine still in RF mode), but I'll pay better attention this time (and see if I get the battery low alert this time which I have seen in the past).
> 
> Scott


It may be a characteristic of Lithium batteries. That or my AVR is old and way off angle.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Wow, that seems awfully high. I'm at 30% right now with my Slide Pro Remote and no problems with my Panasonic plasma or Onkyo AVR. I want to say the AVR/TV start to act flaky around 15% in IR (TiVo is fine still in RF mode), but I'll pay better attention this time (and see if I get the battery low alert this time which I have seen in the past).





JoeKustra said:


> It may be a characteristic of Lithium batteries. That or my AVR is old and way off angle.


So batteries finally gave out last night. We had been at 10% for quite some time per the TiVo diagnostic and it was still working for both the TiVo (RF) and Onkyo AVR (IR) but note that we are typically within 10 foot of the AVR. These were rechargeable in a Slide Pro Remote so not bad taking almost 2 months to drop from 30% to not working.

Scott


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

bam1220 said:


> I don't get the low battery warning anymore either. The first thing I notice is the remote will no longer raise or lower the TV volume. I can still change channels and use the remote for everything else. But that is always the time to change batteries. New ones result in the TV volume working again. In fact I just now had to change mine.


Same here about the volume. I do get one on screen notification, and one only notification now of batteries getting low, but then weeks go by maybe months before the volume will not change and I have to change the batteries.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I just got a low-battery warning the other day, on my Bolt box. But the warnings do seem more sporadic than before.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Oh I didn't mention that I do not recall seeing a low battery warning either.

Scott


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> How low was the battery level when it stopped controlling your TV's volume? I think mine stops at 60%.


Mine stops around 20%.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Mine below 20% (I've been at that now for a few weeks, with no ill effects).


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Isn't the low battery indication that the light on the remote flickers dimly or doesn't come on at all? It is on mine.


----------

